# Slow to 'recover' from SLEEP mode



## BS3nske (Sep 19, 2013)

Have a Toshiba Satellite L855 with Win 8.1(?). If I start from OFF State, my PC boots up within about 50 seconds. BUT, when the Laptop enters SLEEP mode and I press the Power Button to 'bring it to life' it can take 5 MINUTES before I can do anything. It keeps showing a clock to show it is doing something, but it won't even let me entire PASSWORD. I have looked into POWER OPTIONS to make certain I only go into SLEEP, not HIBERNATE mode, thinking that might be the issue. 

Nothing seems to help this. It is inconvenient, but faster for me to shut down all Apps, close everything down and power off, then boot by powering up. Has anyone else experienced this problem? 

If so, does anyone have a fix?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Make sure that your system has a good hiberfil.sys file. This file is important to Windows 8's ability to boot faster and never should be deleted. It may help to delete and re-create the file or restore it if it's not present. 

Move your cursor to the far left-bottom corner of the screen and right-click. Choose "Command Prompt (Admin)." Type the following commands (pressing Enter after each):

cd \ 

_(note that the above command uses a backslash, not a forward slash like the ones below)_

powercfg /h off
powercfg /h on
dir /ahs

You should see the file hiberfil.sys with today's date.

type "exit" and press Enter to exit the command window.

Right-click at the bottom left of your screen again and chose "Power Options" then select "Choose what the Power buttons do." Make sure "Turn on fast startup" is checked. If it's is unchecked and greyed out go to "Change settings that are currently unavailable" and then enable it.

Also, make sure that your keyboard is allowed to wake the computer. Go the Device Manager (same menu), expand Keyboards and then double click your keyboard. Under the Power Management tab make sure that "Allow this device to wake the computer" is checked.


----------

